# Would You Ride With a Celebrity Doper?



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

We posed this question on RoadBikeReview.com a few weeks back and got a ton of replies (Read it here). 

Now curious what people here think. Would the past transgressions or Lance, Floyd, George, Levi and their similarly-behaving peers influence your decision on whether or not to sign up for a Gran Fondo or other amateur cycling event?

View attachment 277189


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The polls on here make me laugh. 











I wouldn't mind riding with a doper. In fact, I think I could ride all day with a suspected doper without ever asking or caring to ask if they doped. That's a casual ride. As a racer, I'd hate to lose against a soper while riding until my eyeballs rolled back in my head. I'd feel like they stole from me if they cheated to win the t-shirt at the local overpriced 84mi road race.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

It would make no difference to me if they doped or not. I would sign up for an event because I wanted to do it.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm in the movie business. I ride with celebrity dopers all the time.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If it was a 2000+ rider event, I wouldn't really be riding "with" a doper. I guess it would depend on the event and the worthiness of the cause behind it. Legitimate charity rides, hell, I couldn't care less about who else was in it. If the doper brings more riders into it, and helps raise more money for the cause, I'd consider it part of his penance.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I guess it would depend on the doper and circumstances. 
If I was doing a race or charity ride - say the PanMass Challenge, I wouldn't drop out if a celebrity doper signed up. 

If I bumped into the doper, I'd mostly just ignore them. But I just ignore celebrities in general - I mean, John Malcovitch doesn't need me interrupting his dinner to tell him how funny he was in Burn After Reading, or what have you. 

But I wouldn't go on a ride organized by a doper.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't give two poops either way. If my friends are going, sure. Otherwise, I can have a lot of fun for less money and not deal with so many people.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

That's a creepy pic of Landis....

What the heck was HE thinking when he trounced all the Tour riders while pouring "T" over his head every 5 minutes?

Would I go on an organized ride with one?....no, organized rides are pretty strange anyhow...


----------



## daniel007 (Mar 13, 2013)

My answer is quite simple...............who cares anyway?????


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

daniel007 said:


> My answer is quite simple...............who cares anyway?????


Because grown men like drama more than they're ever willing to admit.


----------



## daniel007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry to dissapoint you my friend but i sincerelly don't care...........and I don't understand this fascination that people have lately with the concept of ''celebrity''.......... don't get me wrong I do appreciate succesfull performances in art, sport and other venues........ but what we call ''celebrity''............I couldn't care less about their status or even more their opinions.....

My 2 cents !


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Some of my real friends are dopers, crackheads, weed junkies, alcoholics, and general moroens why wouldn't I want to ride with a famous doper?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Why support the riders who ruined the sport? I would not waste my time, or money.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

David Loving said:


> Why support the riders who ruined the sport? I would not waste my time, or money.


So you wouldn't do a charity ride with Eddy Merckx? He was disqualified a few times for doping.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

spookyload said:


> So you wouldn't do a charity ride with Eddy Merckx? He was disqualified a few times for doping.


So, essentially Hampsten and LeMond are the only clean riders in the last 30 some years?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like it


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Depends on the ride, though I likely would say no to Landis. I rode with him on an organized ride during his "Floyd Fairness campaign." He smiled and basically lied to my face so that would be a no go more than likely regardless of the charity the GF was supporting.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Ride with one? Sure.

Pay to ride with one? Uh, no.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> As a racer, I'd hate to lose against a doper while riding until my eyeballs rolled back in my head. I'd feel like they stole from me if they cheated to win the t-shirt at the local overpriced 84mi road race.



Hate to break it to you but there are most certainly "dopers" in your local road races. 

Good money that you've been beat by a few, and also dropped a few along the way.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

There certainly dopers in our local racing scene but the question was about celebrity dopers.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> There certainly dopers in our local racing scene but the question was about celebrity dopers.


If y'all suspect doping, hasn't anyone called the appropriate people?

I'm fairly confidend that doping is minimal in my area.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Maybe there is more testing in your neck of the woods.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Maybe there is more testing in your neck of the woods.


None that I'm aware of. I've never been tested, either.

I'm fairly confident since it's such a small scene and ya tend to know everyone and their business.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

I have zero desire to ride with anyone who contributes to the demise of the love of this grand sport.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Would you swim with one?

Armstrong to compete in Masters swimming


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm going to do the Hincapie Granfondo later this year, mainly because it looks like a fun event and I want to do it. I don't support doping and do support punishments and disqualifications for the riders who cheat/cheated. That doesn't necessarily mean that they are bad people though and I do not feel that I am in any way supporting cheating by going on a casual ride with them.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> I'm going to do the Hincapie Granfondo later this year, mainly because it looks like a fun event and I want to do it. I don't support doping and do support punishments and disqualifications for the riders who cheat/cheated. That doesn't necessarily mean that they are bad people though and I do not feel that I am in any way supporting cheating by going on a casual ride with them.


of course without the cheating there would be no hincapie ride. so he is still collecting money due to his doping. in this case yours. so it is supporting his cheating, one can be ok with that or not, that's a different issue.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

It would depend on how the event is being promoted; If the ad goes something like "Ride with [insert doper's name]!!" then I will probably avoid it. But if it says "19th annual awesome ride!! with [doper's name] also participating", then yeah, why not, especially if the ride itself is a good one.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I judge the ride based on the ride. If it is interesting and fits my schedule then fine, if not no. Reality is that the amount of time spent riding with the celebrity is virtually nothing if that, so plays very little in my decision making. 

I do not support the dopers/cheaters but at what point do ou draw the line? If I boycotted any company that has somehow been associated with doping, I would have to build my own bike and ride naked! Not happening!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

yes. Doping doesn't bother me so much. I wouldn't follow the sport if it did. It's the lying that torques me. Those that lie and come clean are fine in my book. I'd gladly ride with Landis, Ullrich or Hamilton.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fogdweller said:


> yes. Doping doesn't bother me so much. I wouldn't follow the sport if it did. It's the lying that torques me. Those that lie and come clean are fine in my book. I'd gladly ride with Landis, Ullrich or Hamilton.


I've sen the likes of Landis, Hamiton, Ullrich, Vino, Millar. None of them stood on the top step of the podium and said they're a doping.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

den bakker said:


> of course without the cheating there would be no hincapie ride. so he is still collecting money due to his doping. in this case yours. so it is supporting his cheating, one can be ok with that or not, that's a different issue.


Well said. This is why I would not.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

spade2you said:


> I've sen the likes of Landis, Hamiton, Ullrich, Vino, Millar. None of them stood on the top step of the podium and said they're a doping.


Ya, ya... doping bad. dopers suck. It doesn't make them bad people, just people with bad judgement at a particular time in life. If you choose not to respect them or ride with them, that's your choice.


----------



## LeMond1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep.........


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

I wouldn't pay to ride with an ex or current pro doper on one of those money raising events, and I wouldn't go out of my way to necessarily ride with one, but if they happened to be out on a ride I was on I wouldn't bail on the ride because oh them.

Tyler is actually coming to Perth later this year and hosting a ride, breakfast and talk and I'm sure it will sell out, but I have no interest in attending it at all.


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya, ya... doping bad. dopers suck. It doesn't make them bad people, just people with bad judgement at a particular time in life. If you choose not to respect them or ride with them, that's your choice.


The only ones I consider "bad people" are LA and Vino.
Lance cos he was a bully and a narcissistic sociopath and Vino cos even after the doping ban was over, he still refused to accept his part and say sorry. Prob why Basso and Millar are liked in the peleton cos they're both genuinely sorry. Vino was only sorry he got caught...


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

spade2you said:


> So, essentially Hampsten and LeMond are the only clean riders in the last 30 some years?


Not true .... but the other 'cleaners' just never obtained a palmares.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

If Lance isn't overly-sensitive, I'd be willing to ride casually with him. Pop some jokes. 
"C'mon bro they have needles at the top." 
"USADA to your left"
"Let's go choke out Tyler Hamilton after the ride"


but of course we'd be blowing right by those bitter people.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

markgiardini said:


> The only ones I consider "bad people" are LA and Vino.
> Lance cos he was a bully and a narcissistic sociopath and Vino cos even after the doping ban was over, he still refused to accept his part and say sorry. Prob why Basso and Millar are liked in the peleton cos they're both genuinely sorry. Vino was only sorry he got caught...


Ya, I probably should have qualified this a little better. I wouldn't urinate on Armstrong if his hair was on fire. Probably wouldn't ride with Vino either. The others I'd ride with for sure.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya, I probably should have qualified this a little better. I wouldn't urinate on Armstrong if his hair was on fire. Probably wouldn't ride with Vino either. The others I'd ride with for sure.


What exactly did Lance do to you personally?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, that's a good rule. You should never criticize anyone on the Internet unless they've harmed you personally. I hear Idi Amin wasn't such a bad guy to have a beer with, too.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Yeah, that's a good rule. You should never criticize anyone on the Internet unless they've harmed you personally. I hear Idi Amin wasn't such a bad guy to have a beer with, too.


Nice straw man. Perhaps we can duke it out middle aged male style with some ad hominem later.

I give Dr. Falsetti a pass because he/she is either a LeMond or Andreu. 

Don't get me wrong, I love me a good grudge, but Lance never did anything to me. 

Let's get back to Lance being worse than Michael Vick. So, you're saying Idi Amin is worse than Lance? Impossible.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

You're the one with the logical problem, not me. I could not care less who you duke it out with. 

And, what exactly is your problem with middle aged people anyway? Don't they pay most of your salary?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

How did he hurt you?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> How did he hurt you?


and show us on the doll where he touched you!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, there was that one time at Dick's, when I didn't want to wait for the cashier to get singles for change, so I grabbed a Livestrong bracelet out of the cup on the counter and called it even. :lol:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

spade2you said:


> What exactly did Lance do to you personally?


I can't tell if he's implying urinating on on Lance's head is actually a good alternative to letting him catch fire.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> I can't tell if he's implying urinating on on Lance's head is actually a good alternative to letting him catch fire.


If he wouldn't, perhaps Wiggo, I mean Bear Grylls could utilize it better?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> I can't tell if he's implying urinating on on Lance's head is actually a good alternative to letting him catch fire.


Two points for you. As for Spade, this is the Internet. I don't need a reason.


----------

